# Dordogne best places/aires



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Any advice on the most interesting places in the Dordogne area and the best aires, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You might want to look at this post I submitted on a similar thread a few weeks ago.

Its not all the Dordogne but most of it is.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2197514.html#2197514


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Feel free to PM and ask advice - we live about 7km south of the Dordogne Departmente.....

Always happy to advise....

Do visit Les Jardins de Marqueyssac - just try the website for a flavour....

http://www.marqueyssac.com/index_gb.php

no aire there but several nearby and you can stay in a lot of car parks for the large Chateau foc overnight.....

e.g. Chateau de Castelnaud.

La Roque Gageac has a Chateau, lovely village, and an aire beside the river, there are boat trips form there (Gabarre) - well worth doing IMO, better than the ones from Bergerac.

Lots of places to visit ad stay, we have yet to p[ay for a single aire or parking place, also some excellent France Passion sites around the area....

Spoiled for choice.....

Dave


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

And this one that the wonderful (he made me say it!) BarryD did for me a few months ago and very grateful I am too!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=176905


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

*Best Drives in France*

You need to buy a book called " AA Best Drives in France"
Tour 11 is the one you want to do. I did the tour last year and it was v.good. The book is out of print but still available.


----------

